# Problems with my Oppo BDP-83SE...



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a Oppo BDP-83Se and love it. It sounds wondeful listening to CDs through the analog out. I have no issues playing back CDs or Blu-Ray discs but am now encountering an issue while playing back DVDs. When I insert a DVD, it will go to the main menu with no issues. When I press Play, the problem occurs. The screen will blank out several times in the first 30-45 seconds of the movie. The audio is fine during the video dropouts. About a minute in, everything is good to go.

I do not have this problem with Blu-Rays discs. I have changed the HDMI cables, cleared the persistent memory. I disabled DVD 24fps mode, set output to default and no change. Any ideas?

Another minor issue i have is that when I fast forward and hit play, the movie will start up about two minutes after the point I press play on. This is on Blu-Ray and DVD discs.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried talking to Oppo about this?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Did you update to the latest firmware? If so, Oppo service should be your next call. They are really a service oriented company.


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

Well, it seems irrelavent now... I just picked up an Oppo BDP-95 from Amazon, one of the last ones available. My friend told me it was better sounding than the BDP-83SE. After swapping out the player, the sound was noticeably but not dramatically better. Bass was a bit tighter but now it seems a bit lower in level. The imaging has improved and the highs seems to be more open.


----------

